

Free 2 day Berkeley "big data" class this week - pwendell
http://ampcamp.berkeley.edu/

======
ayla
The piazza forum is for berkeley.edu email addresses only; that's a shame, I
would have liked to participate.

~~~
pwendell
We'll invite everyone who fills out the form to Piazza.

------
muyuu
Will this be available afterwards for download? I cannot possibly make these
times having a full time job and living in the right side of the pond.

~~~
sequence7
"If you miss any live or in-person event, you can return to this site to find
archives of all materials."

So yes.

~~~
pwendell
Ya thanks we didn't have this before... all exercises and videos will be
archived on the site.

------
christangrant
The classes will be live streamed. I don't think there are any more "free"
seats left.

~~~
koolkao
Can the videos be made available after hours? I'm not able to get time away
from work those 2 days. thanks

~~~
pwendell
Yep, videos and exercises will be archived for posterity. Will take a few days
to get them posted.

------
knite
The registration form doesn't seem to have a submit button...

~~~
Mythbusters
just some poor design. Scroll down maybe?

------
andyk
Awesome.

~~~
mukaiji
props to berkeley. Go Cardinal though!

